
Ransomware Decrypts Your Files If You Play PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds - ivanech
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/pubg-ransomware-decrypts-your-files-if-you-play-playerunknowns-battlegrounds/
======
alain_gilbert
It could be nice to have a ransomware that decrypts your files once you
followed a tutorial on how to backup your files. Or something that make you go
through general security best practices.

(just some wild thoughts I had)

